# sr20det s14 igniter ???? please respond



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

does any body know whats the part # of the igniter for a sr20det vvt of a s14 and were I can get one Thanks and also can I plug in a 300zx mafs to this motor or do I need to modify...it


----------

